# felt paper or water & ice



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

red86yota said:


> Is there any need for water and ice shield on this little chunk of roof? or is 30 lb felt paper good enough? the house does not vent into the barge roof at all...it is purely cosmetic to help the dormer addition blend in.
> 
> View attachment 8350



Well if you are going to have step flashing going up the edge and siding going down to the roofing it really is not just cosmetic. Water can get behind it. If it is vinyl siding, even more so.(nails for the "J" channel) I will ice & water every intersection with a roof and a wall. 
On sections like that I buy Vycor ice& water shield in the smaller rolls, easier to install on tight areas, you can double it up if it does not cover it all.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

No, that eyebrow does not NEED ice/water. It merely needs roofed and flashed properly. Use it if it will make you sleep better at night but it is not necessary.

god I wish people would stop hocking ice and water like its the magic bullet of roofing


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

It's not a magic bullet, but pretty good
Ice & water shield seals pretty good around nails
Flashing doesn't, but flashing will work & do the job
I prefer both
You roof should last 20-30 years
For the extra $$ (very little) I like the added "insurance"


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

How did we survive without I&W?:wink:


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

OldNBroken said:


> No, that eyebrow does not NEED ice/water. It merely needs roofed and flashed properly. Use it if it will make you sleep better at night but it is not necessary.
> 
> god I wish people would stop hocking ice and water like its the magic bullet of roofing


Not just people...I am a certified "Master Shingle Applicator Wizard" from Certainteed. Yeah I know big deal, but look it up, it IS how they recommend it. 

So are you saying you don't use Ice & Water at roof and wall junctions? It is not a magic bullet but progress and proper, now if you, a Professional roofer would rather not use it to save a few bucks fine (I am guessing it would cost an additional $50-$75 on this job). But to an inexperienced DIYer I would tell them every time to use it. 

Would you please tell me how to properly flash an eyebrow roof, with a vinyl J channel nailed only 2" from the roofing? The flashing will have quite a few nail penetrations.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

SDC Step flashing is enough. Will work fine on wood without any underlay.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

No disrespect intended to anyone, but, you guys should keep in mind the DIY part of this forum and save the personal discussion for one of the forums such as Contractor section..

I would use 30# felt on the deck,
run a standard drip edge up the gable end,
install shingles and step flashing's,
than place a min-' of a 6" strip of ice & water shield on the wall with it overlapping the step flashing's, roughly half way.


If anyone other than the home owners wishes to comment on my methods,
please do so in the contractor section.

Thank you.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank you for the reminder Steve.:thumbup:

TO the OP, yes, use I&W as it can be forgiving if there are any errant holes or mistakes.


----------



## red86yota (Nov 26, 2008)

Good advice guys...for the little extra $$, I'll just get some more W&I shield.

So the W&I shield should be on the deck and wrap up the wall what, 6", 10", 12" min? I'm going to have 1" rigid foam insulation on this wall. Should that go under the W&I, or on top of it?

Thanks!


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I suppose it could go under the foam. 4"-6". Leave that 2" above the roof deck, btw. Use 4" x 4" step flashing, bent about 80 degrees, no 90. When you install them, with the shingles, shove them against the wall and they will 'seal' tightly together. ( If bent at 90, there are often little gaps on the vertical legs.)

You can lay the step flashing all the way up the wall, un-nailed and stepped correctly, behind the foam. A couple of extra won't hurt. Doubling any extra will be much easier than adding one.

PS. Sorry that some of us let ourselves to get sidetracked earlier. My bad.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I should have added; Keep the siding off the roof deck about 1 3/4"


----------

